# Vids from Circle H Races 8-14-10



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Finally got to try out my new Digital HD Video Camera...Works pretty good, if you watch them on YouTube you can see them in 720p HD


Here I am just playin' in the rain...





 
Myself gettin spanked by badazzbrute...(That MSD really woke his brute up!!!)





 
I got even with him in Race #2...





 
But Damon said he wanted the trophy a little more than I did so he went ahead and put me on the sidelines. lol





 
A very modded Rzr with a True Dual Full Exhaust, Motor Work, Programmer decides to try his luck against a Brute...Go get him Damon, lol





 
The Rzr did end up winning 2 out of 3 but he should, especially with all the money he has tied up in that thing...But that's alright, Das Brute beat him once hehehe


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry Damon...It is only fair that I put the vids up from the other 2 runs against the Rzr, lol...I will be the first to admit that it was a badddd little booger

First video is Race #1, Race #2 is above in the first post, then Race #3 is below


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

That's some nice videos. What kind of camera was that again. Looks like y'all had a blast though:rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea, it was a good time. Still unsure as to why they made me race a sxs. Oh well, it was good to line up against that rzr and beat him, at least one out of 3 races... He deffinately had an upper hand on me... Oh yea, this was the first time I have ever raced... I seem to be missing the video of me having to pull the rzr out of the pit cause he got stuck...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

bruteforce504 said:


> That's some nice videos. What kind of camera was that again. Looks like y'all had a blast though:rockn:


Its a Kodak PlaySport HD Digital Video Camera...You can get them from WalMart Online...Shoots up to 1080p HD videos and is waterproof...

And Damon I will get the Karma Video up in just a couple of minutes


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Here ya go Damon


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks man... Kharma is awesome, isn't it?? LOL... I had a blast...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah we did too...Next time I am home we have the MIMB ride then we are gonna hafta go back to Tensas and get 'em again


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

dang skippy... Gonna have to do another mod or two, then go back after that rzr.... LOL.... Gonna get him.... Just wait...


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Sweet vids, looks like a blast. badazzbrute: I have no doubt that you n yer Brute will put that popo in it's place soon enough.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh we gonna get him...I am about to order me a little play thing for mine hehehe...I plan on havin' it hooked up before the M&G


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

You gettin the MSD? I am trying to figure out what performance mod to do next... I am kinda lost without going into the motor... Not really ready for that yet... If anyone has any suggestions, let me know...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am gonna give the DG-5 and 6* Key a try


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

badazzbrute said:


> You gettin the MSD? I am trying to figure out what performance mod to do next... I am kinda lost without going into the motor... Not really ready for that yet... If anyone has any suggestions, let me know...


 Air filter, coils, E3 sparkplugs, dry cell battery?......This is easy when I'm not payin fer any of it.:nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vids!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool!


----------

